# Hasselblad Launches an all New Medium Format Camera



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 7, 2016)

```
<strong>75 years at the forefront of imagery, Hasselblad continues to innovate</strong></p>
<div class="page" title="Page 1">
<div class="layoutArea">
<div class="column">
<p>Hasselblad began its journey when founder, Victor Hasselblad, refused to simply copy an aerial surveillance camera at the request of the Swedish government who asked him if he had the skills to produce a camera identical to one that had been captured. He famously said: ‘No, but I can make a better one’. The camera maker has once again, followed Victor’s philosophy and applied it to the award winning H medium format camera – launching the all new H6D.</p>
<p>Rather than an improvement on the existing medium format H Cameras, the H6D range has been completely rebuilt with new technical components and an all new electronic platform. The pioneering range retains the modularity appreciated by medium format enthusiasts along with iconic design elements and Swedish handmade quality for which Hasselblad is renowned.</p>
<p><strong>The H6D range introduces the H6D-100c with CMOS sensor, a 100MP option and the H6D-50c with a 50MP CMOS sensor.</strong> A wider range of shutter speeds from 60 minutes to 1/2000th of a second, increased ISO range and a faster shooting rate along with USB 3.0 Type-C connector that delivers exceptionally fast file transfer. The H lens range is fully compatible and, with the choice of a faster shutter speed, can be further leveraged than with previous ranges.</p>
<p>The H6D-100c brings 4K video capability to medium format. The high-definition rear touchscreen LCD delivers a pin sharp live view experience and Wi-Fi as standard, a HDMI connector, for external monitor connectivity, completes the tool set.</p>
<p>Built-in dual card slots allow enhanced media capability; a CFast slot allows for high-speed capture and an SD card slot enables maximum compatibility. The all new platform is capable of handling the largest file throughput with speed and ease using optimised algorithms for matchless quality les.</p>
<p>Hasselblad’s image processing software, Phocus, has been enhanced with the new 3.0 version delivering additional features that allow you to apply local adjustments in the image and a new graphical interface that improves work flow and user experience.</p>
<p><strong>Commenting on the launch Perry Oosting, Hasselblad CEO noted:</strong><em> “The launch of the H6D range is the beginning of a year of celebration for Hasselblad. It’s fitting that we have returned to our pinnacle medium format camera to showcase the innovation and passion that have been present in every one of our first 75 years. Our obsessive approach to optical quality and precision hand building in Sweden is at the heart of this camera.</em></p>
<p><em>We have retained the best and introduced the most relevant – delivering a medium format camera which we believe the Hasselblad user will fall in love with all over again.”</em></p>
<div class="page" title="Page 2">
<div class="layoutArea">
<div class="column">
<p><strong>Notes to Editors:</strong></p>
<p>For additional information, please see the Data Sheets.</p>
</div>
<div class="column">
<p>For a list of dealers/distributors visit <a href="http://www.hasselblad.com/h6d">www.hasselblad.com/h6d</a></p>
</div>
</div>
<div class="layoutArea">
<div class="column">
<p>The Hasselblad H6D-50c is priced at EUR 22900 (ex VAT). The H6D-100c is priced at EUR 28900 (ex VAT).</p>
</div>
</div>
</div>
</div>
</div>
</div>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Labdoc (Apr 7, 2016)

New to the forum and this community. Just wondering, at those prices how many do they sell? saw a lens for 40K advertised and are they really worth the money?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 7, 2016)

Labdoc said:


> New to the forum and this community. Just wondering, at those prices how many do they sell? saw a lens for 40K advertised and are they really worth the money?



In 2013, Stephan Schulz (the Head of Professional Photo at Leica) estimated that the medium format market was ~6,000 units per year, global for all brands.


----------



## d (Apr 8, 2016)

Labdoc said:


> New to the forum and this community. Just wondering, at those prices how many do they sell? saw a lens for 40K advertised and are they really worth the money?



They're worth the money in certain markets where clients (or artists) demand the absolute highest IQ. In particular, colour reproduction, tonal transitions, dynamic range, and resolution are the forte of digital medium format, as well as relieving you of a significant amount of cash!

Many of these MF digital systems are bought by rental houses, so while the number of bodies produced and sold might be quite low, the number of photographers using them is much higher.

d.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 8, 2016)

d said:


> Labdoc said:
> 
> 
> > New to the forum and this community. Just wondering, at those prices how many do they sell? saw a lens for 40K advertised and are they really worth the money?
> ...



The price has dropped a lot for these as well, the top of the line digital backs used to run over $40,000.

I don't think the price is a issue for large agencies or high end photographers. They likely have several. For ordinary wedding photographers who used to use Hasselblad Film cameras, it is a big price jump, so they are likely sticking to DSLR's.


----------

